# E-Mail notifications have stopped earlier today



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've stopped receiving e-mail notification for both thread updates and PM's. Is there any issues on your end you can see???


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

Sorry to say we are all good here, but your mail provider seems to be having an issue. (Or it now does not like us for some reason.)

From our log...

from remote mail server after initial connection: host hrndva-smtpin02.mail.rr.com [71.74.56.244]: 421 4.3.2 - Connection refused. Server is busy, please try back later


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> Sorry to say we are all good here, but your mail provider seems to be having an issue. (Or it now does not like us for some reason.)
> 
> ...


()(#@$^&*@!) Time Warner. Thanks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chat with TWC says they're having e-mail issues and are working on it.


----------

